# graduate engineering



## ash6 (Oct 15, 2011)

hi there,

im just wondering whether i could get a job in dubai with an aeronautical enjineering degree.

just graduated, so have no experience. Do you think there will be any schemes available, or any company could take me up on contract. Or any jobs available for me??

is there any point because i really want to settle there

ps. ive lived there for 12 years before


any help or advise appreciated

thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ash6 said:


> hi there,
> 
> im just wondering whether i could get a job in dubai with an aeronautical enjineering degree.
> 
> ...


Have you at least browsed the airline websites to see if there are any job openings? Being an aeronautical engineer means that your options are pretty narrowed down automatically so researching jobs shouldn't be that much of a challenge.
I would advise that you widen your search across the entire GCC and also look at Doha, Qatar and not just Dubai.


----------



## ash6 (Oct 15, 2011)

cheers pamela

ive checked some airline companies, such as emirates and ethiad, but so no graduate schemes. ive checked many websites, but they all require min 2-3 years experience

so not sure what to do.....................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't you get this experience based in the UK itself? Some companies are willing to overlook the minimum experience requirement but not sure if that'll go well with a field such as your's. You need to get in touch with their HR departments directly. 

Use linkedin to research the HR heads of these airline companies and contact them directly.


----------

